# ως μη εξίτηλα γένηται



## Earion (Jul 14, 2015)

ὡς μήτε τὰ γενόμενα ἐξ ἀνθρώπων τῷ χρόνῳ ἐξίτηλα γένηται. Έτσι αρχίζει ο Ηρόδοτος την εξιστόρησή του. Για να μην εξαλειφθούν από το χρόνο τα έργα των ανθρώπων.

Ανεβάζω εδώ κάποιες εικόνες. Είναι απ’ αυτά που μου αποσπούν την προσοχή καθώς βαδίζω στην πόλη. Όχι ό,τι βλέπω· μόνο όσα μ’ αρέσουν. Δε μ’ αρέσουν οι άγριες, επιθετικές εικόνες. Δε μ’ ενδιαφέρουν τα συνθήματα ούτε οι ταγκιές. Πρέπει να είμαι και εύκαιρος να τις φωτογραφήσω. Έχω ένα παμπάλαιο κινητό και μερικές φωτογραφίες είναι κουνημένες.

Ορίστε μια πρώτη δόση.
Θα προσθέτω κι άλλες κατά καιρούς.







Αγίας Ειρήνης 29 (1)




Αγίας Ειρήνης 29 (2)




Αγίας Παρασκευής 8, Χαλάνδρι




Γαμβέτα 7 (μπαρ Seven)




Αγίου Μάρκου 28




Αγίου Μάρκου 29




Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη




Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη









Αθηνάς




Αθηνάς 24




Ανδρέα Μεταξά 23


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2015)

Ερεσσού 53




Αραχώβης (στοά Vox)




Αραχώβης (στοά Vox)




Αραχώβης 54 (στοά Vox)




Αραχώβης 31




Αραχώβης 31




Αραχώβης 53




Αραχώβης και Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη (πρώην Dada)




Αραχώβης και Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη (πρώην Dada)









Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη




Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2015)

Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη 48 ή 57




Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη 83




Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη 92




Ερεσσού 53




Ερεσσού 53




Ερεσσού 53




Ερεσσού 62




Ερεσσού 66






Ζαΐμη 1 [και Στουρνάρα, πολυκατοικία Μιχαηλίδη, 1933-1934, αρχιτέκτονες Πολύβιος Μιχαηλίδης (1907-1960) και Θουκυδίδης Βαλεντής (1908-1982)]




Ζαΐμη 2 (και Στουρνάρα)




Ζαΐμη 7 (Πότνια Θηρών, το ανώφλι)




Ζαΐμη 13


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2015)

Ζαΐμη 31-33




Θεμιστοκλέους 43-45




Θεμιστοκλέους 53




Θεμιστοκλέους 62




Θερμοπυλών 56




Θερμοπυλών 56




Τέρμα Τσιμισκή , Θεσσαλονίκη




Ιουλιανού 2, Μουσείο




Καλλιδρομίου 60




Κηφισίας 312 (Σίδερα Χαλανδρίου)




Κολοκοτρώνη, Κέντρο




Κωλέττη 13, Εξάρχεια


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 15, 2015)

:up: Φοβερό ρεπορτάζ! Καλημέρα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> :up: Φοβερό ρεπορτάζ! Καλημέρα. :)


:up: :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Ευχαριστούμε. Είναι μια παρηγοριά αυτά που βλέπω. Είναι δυστυχώς σταγόνα στον ωκεανό.


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

Κωλέττη και Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη (ανοιχτό πάρκιν)




Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας 44




Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας και Ζαΐμη




Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας και Θέμελη (Πεδίο Άρεως)




Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας και Θέμελη (Πεδίο Άρεως)




Μαυρομιχάλη (Χημείο)




Μαυρομματαίων 11




Μεθώνης 68 και Ζωσιμάδων




Μιλτιάδου 19, Κέντρο




Νοταρά και Μετσόβου, Μουσείο




Νοταρά και Μετσόβου, Μουσείο




Νοταρά και Μετσόβου, Μουσείο


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

Ξενία Σκιάθου




Ξενία Σκιάθου




Ξενία Σκιάθου




Ξενία Σκιάθου




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

Οδός Αβραμιώτου (Αγία Ειρήνη)




Οδός Σταδίου 29




Οδός Σταδίου




Οικονόμου 23, Πλατεία Εξαρχείων




Περικλέους 34




Πλατεία Αγίας Ειρήνης


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

Πλατεία Αγίας Ειρήνης




Πλατεία Αγίας Ειρήνης




Πλατεία Αγίας Ειρήνης




Πλατεία Αγίας Παρασκευής




Σόλωνος




Σόλωνος 84




Σουλτάνη 17




Σουλτάνη 21




Σουλτάνη και Θεμιστοκλέους




Σουλτάνη και Στουρνάρα




Σοφοκλέους 1




Σπυρίδωνος Τρικούπη 44


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2015)

Ακαδημίας 78




Οδός Πειραιώς (πασίγνωστο)




Σουλτάνη 3




Πανεπιστημίου 37




Σολωμού 5




Σολωμού 5




Σολωμού 5




Σολωμού και Σουλτάνη (ανοιχτό πάρκιν)




Σολωμού και Σουλτάνη (ανοιχτό πάρκιν)




Στουρνάρα 18




Στουρνάρα 22 (Πλαίσιο)




Φαίδρας και Αποστόλου Παύλου, Θησείο


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2015)

Μέρες τώρα θέλω να το γράψω: υπέροχο!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 20, 2015)

Εξάρχεια

Πραγματικά υπέροχη ιδέα, Εάριον!


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2015)

Αχιλλέως 6


----------



## cougr (Jul 30, 2015)

Αυτό το γνώρισα. Είναι του iNO. Υπέροχο!


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2015)

Mural Update iNo “System of a Fraud”

Οι υπερμεγέθεις τοιχογραφίες του Έλληνα Urban Artist iNo.

Δυστυχώς έχει πολλά σύρματα μπροστά, περνάει η γραμμή του τρόλεϊ και χαλάει την εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2015)

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να βγω από τον ελληνικό χώρο, για αυτό το έργο που με συγκλόνισε πρωινιάτικα (μεσημεριάτικα για εσάς); 

*Tammam Azzam's Kiss: an unromantic commentary on the Syrian conflict*
The artist has used Klimt's idealistic vision of love to highlight the pain and suffering in his country

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/jonathanjonesblog/2013/feb/04/syria-klimt-kiss-tammam-azzam


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2017)

Κοδριγκτώνος (μάντρα Πανελληνίου)


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2017)

(Θουκυδίδου 9Α (Χαλάνδρι)





Μάρνη 15





Μάρνη 15





Μάρνη 15







Μπενάκη και Αραχώβης


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2017)

Κάνιγγος 1










Οδός Ευάδνης, Γκάζι


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 31, 2017)

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες. Φαντάζομαι βέβαια είναι οι εξαιρέσεις, και τα περισσότερα γκράφιτι είναι παραμορφωμένα καλλιτεχνικά γράμματα...



Earion said:


> Οι υπερμεγέθεις τοιχογραφίες του Έλληνα Urban Artist iNo.



...τα οποία τώρα μαθαίνω ότι λέγονται «γραμματοσειρές»:

Στην αρχή της πορείας του, δημιουργεί, κυρίως, γραμματοσειρές. Το 2008 όμως αποφασίζει να ασχοληθεί με την παραστατική ζωγραφική, και κάπως έτσι γίνεται γνωστός για τις μεγάλης κλίμακας τοιχογραφίες του, τις σουρεάλ απεικονίσεις του και επίσης, την ιδιαίτερη τεχνική με βαλβίδες σπρέι fatcap.

Δεν τη γνώριζα αυτήν την έννοια της λέξης, και δεν ξέρω πόσο συνηθισμένη είναι στον χώρο· δοκίμασα στον γούγλη «γραμματοσειρά γκράφιτι», αλλά τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα σχετίζονται με fonts που θυμίζουν γκράφιτι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2017)

«Στην αρχή της πορείας του, δημιουργεί, κυρίως, γραμματοσειρές.»

Μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι δούλευε σε εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε γραμματοσειρές με την κλασική σημασία του όρου. :)

Σ' αυτήν εδώ για παράδειγμα:

http://www.greekfontsociety.gr/


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 1, 2017)

Αναρωτιέμαι σε τι κλίμακα πρέπει να σχεδιάσει κανείς ένα γράμμα ώστε να μη χαλάσουν οι λεπτομέρειες με τη μπογιά σε σπρέι. Ειδικά αν η γραμματοσειρά έχει και πατούρες. 

Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, έχει σπουδαίο υλικό εκεί μέσα... Από τις καινούργιες πολύ μου αρέσει η GFS Artemisia και για γενική χρήση η GFS Elpis (αντί για την Times New Roman, που την έχει βαρεθεί η ψυχή μου). Να μην τους ξέφευγε μόνο η άνω τελεία... Τους έστειλα ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα σχετικά πριν από καναδυό χρόνια αλλά δεν απάντησαν.


----------

